# The return of the crotch salute



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*At the Ft. Hood Memorial Service...*

The crotch salute returns.



*I'm sorry folks, but is this the turkey that was elected President of our country? You know, the United States of America? I do believe that saluting the flag goes with that, and also to honor the servicemen who died, or is he above that? Shower us all with flowery words and dazzle us with** ..** but actions speak louder. This sucks.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He will never change, once an ass hole always an ass hole.

FUCK OBAMA HE IS NOT OR WILL EVER BE MY PRESIDENT !!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 Harry

He's probably checking the status of his erectile dysfunction meds.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> +1 Harry
> 
> He's probably checking the status of his erectile dysfunction meds.


They seem to be working for him. We can all see that he's a colosal dick.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

What is Obama's excuse this time? "Sorry for not saluting, my zipper is broke".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Three things need to happen immediately:

1. Impeach him.

2. Try him for treason.

3. Firing Squad.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You guys are wrong , here he is right here with his hand over his heart....O wait thats Ghanas flag nevermind.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm starting to think he would salute his teleprompter before he would salute the American Flag.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

What do you expect from a junkie from the ghetto who made his way to the big white house. This excuse has proven again and again that he hates the way this country is and he doesnt even deny it. He said in is campaign speech that he wanted to fundamentally transform America and the sheeple still elected him. I agree with KW this douche bag is not now nor will he ever be my president. I have yet to refer to him as such and I never will. People keep telling me I need to respect the office but when the person sitting in the office doesnt respect it how can I?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He is searching for the balls he needs to run this country. Too bad he has none.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

What a disgrace...Is it 2012 yet???


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

930-Days

20-Hours

14-Min and counting


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> What do you expect from a junkie from the ghetto who made his way to the big white house. This excuse has proven again and again that he hates the way this country is and he doesnt even deny it. He said in is campaign speech that he wanted to fundamentally transform America and the sheeple still elected him. I agree with KW this douche bag is not now nor will he ever be my president. I have yet to refer to him as such and I never will. *People keep telling me I need to respect the office but when the person sitting in the office doesnt respect it how can I?*


+1

---------- Post added at 16:32 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------



CJIS said:


> He is searching for the balls he needs to run this country. Too bad he has none.


Balls, brains, common sense... none of it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CJIS said:


> He is searching for the balls he needs to run this country. Too bad he has none.


My dog has more balls & he's been neutered. Maybe hillary will loan him hers. Too bad neither one know what to do with them.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

A pretty pathetic President. The irony of it all is that most police unions around the country gave their endorsement to Obama during the 2008 election.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Colonel Kurtz said:


> A pretty pathetic President. The irony of it all is that most *police unions around the country gave their endorsement to Obama* during the 2008 election.


Makes you glad you pay dues. (sarcasm):banghead:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got a "crotch salute" for that dirtbag:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Colonel Kurtz said:


> A pretty pathetic President. The irony of it all is that most police unions around the country gave their endorsement to Obama during the 2008 election.


It's because some Republicans, especially from the southeast, have some strong anti-union views...

Look at right-to-work for a low wage North Carolina...Even if a group of Police Officers vote a majority to form union, in NC and other southern states the employer (be it a town or a city) can refuse to bargain with the union...

If any employer refuses to bargain with a union here in Ontario, the Minister of Labour will just impose a contract on the employer, usually a contract similar to one which exists in a similar workplace...


----------

